# ventilated vs. unventilated



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

So I've been doing research for a good long time now, and I think I am going to take the plunge and build a vertical viv. I think I've wrapped my head around most of the requirements, but have been seeing some differing opinions on ventilation. I was thinking I'd get a conversion kit from junglebox, but have read in various places(saurian, josh's frogs, etc) that no ventilation is the way to go with darts.. so the big vent at the top makes me a little nervous. Then cruising the various forums, I am finding more and more posts about requiring ventilation and avoiding possible CO2 poisoning.. I was under the impression that daily misting, and feedings would provide adequate gas exchange, but many feel this is not the case.

Help me make heads or tails of it all!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A good thread discussing the benefits of ventilation. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/66545-internal-air-circulation.html

edit: oops I guess that deals more with internal circulation. I'm a fan of both ventilation and internal circulation. Screen vents can help your to regulate their own temperature somewhat by allowing them to take advantage of evaporative cooling.


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Interesting thread. Circulation within the viv is important then.. but several folks are implying that they are still running nearly sealed, and just using them for movement.

Still not sure whether having tank vents - especially as large as on the junglebox kits - is going to turn into a problem down the road for me or not.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If it helps, all of my 25 gallon slope fronts, like these, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60340-my-first-clay-backgrounds.html each have 2 vents. One at the top back and one at the front you can see below the slope door. Each vent measures about 11" x 1". That is measuring the screen opening, NOT the frame.
I have never found it necessary to close them up at all. If you wanted to, however, you could easily cut a piece of thin plastic or glass to tape over part or all of the vent. If you used something like a clear "report" cover, you could cut it just barely oversized, so you could bend it it would hold itself in place through pressure against the screen frame.


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Good stuff. Nice tanks too by the way. This is going to be my first foray into dart keeping, and also my first vivarium build, so I am really trying to collect as much info as possible before going for it. Your input is much appreciated!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This post by Ed explains a little bit of evaporative cooling. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/80827-now-what.html#post716096


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I have(had) vents on all of my tanks(conversions and what not) but have covered mostly all of them up because of SPIDERS! The little bastards had taken over and were everywhere..........and while I don't mind them getting the occasional fruit fly escapee, I can't stand them in my tanks, their webs, and their cotton ballie eggs in there either! Enough is enough. 

I usually open the doors daily for misting anyhow, and feed every other day, so that's plenty of 'movement'/air-circulation.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

yours said:


> I have(had) vents on all of my tanks(conversions and what not) but have covered mostly all of them up because of SPIDERS! The little bastards had taken over and were everywhere..........and while I don't mind them getting the occasional fruit fly escapee, I can't stand them in my tanks, their webs, and their cotton ballie eggs in there either! Enough is enough.
> 
> I usually open the doors daily for misting anyhow, and feed every other day, so that's plenty of 'movement'/air-circulation.


Were you using NoSeeUm superfine mesh?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I was using EVERYTHING it seemed! Eventually I started using electrical tape to tape up the very small gaps between the vertical doors and the top-vent-pane conversions......the lil' spiders were SNEAKY! SPIDER SENSE indeed! DAMN YOU PETER PARKER!

It's mostly taken care of now though.....OUTSIDE of the tanks are another store, but we -- the spiders and myself -- have an understanding....


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

yours said:


> It's mostly taken care of now though.....OUTSIDE of the tanks are another store, but we -- the spiders and myself -- have an understanding....


Stay out or you feed them to the frogs? 

Jake


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

They catch stray fruit flies....I can't fault them for that!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I just leave an 1/8" gap on my glass top by cutting off the plastic back (i use the typical aquarium lids) n push it all the way back so the gap is in the front of the tank on top.

BTW ... would using aquarium air pumps with air hoses going into the tank (1 hose on each side) serve the same purpose?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Gamble said:


> I just leave an 1/8" gap on my glass top by cutting off the plastic back (i use the typical aquarium lids) n push it all the way back so the gap is in the front of the tank on top.
> 
> BTW ... would using aquarium air pumps with air hoses going into the tank (1 hose on each side) serve the same purpose?



That may work similar to a passive screen vent for some small air exchange, but an air pump would not give you the type of flow you get from an internal circulation fan.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

My viv is pretty closed up, except for where the wire for the fan runs through. I feel that internal air circulation is very important to keep things form getting stagnant in the viv. It also moves the air around so CO2 doesn't potentially build up in the bottom of the tank (because it is heavier). Although many feel that is you're opening up the viv once per day to feed or mist the frogs are getting plenty of fresh air. But I've seen that many plants in vivs aren't happy without air circulation, so I figure if it's good for the plants, it should be good for the frogs.


----------

